# Offshore Planer Help



## glbrooks (Jan 2, 2013)

I've used both Yellow Birds and Planer Board/Mast combo, but I just tried running Offshores with Tattle Flags. I don't have any problems getting them set, but what do you do if you get a hit on the outside boards. I can't seem to figure out how to bring in the outside board with it not being released and not tangle the other lines on the way in. I am sure there is a simple method I'm missing. Do you let the inside boards out immediately so the outside board goes under or do you pull them all in? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

The easy way for me is

If you grab the rod and stand in the back on the oppisite side of the boat the outside board will fall back (your dragging the fish) behind the rest and then you can fight the fish behind the boat

If you feel better
You can reel the closer boards in close to the boat
After you land the fish just let them back out. And the board that you just landed the fish on becomes the inside board

Takes a little getting used to
But I've run up to 4 boards on one side with no problems


----------



## msujberry (Dec 18, 2006)

Here are a few tips that have worked for me:

First set your outside lines shallower than the inside. For example if fishing 3 boards set the outside one at 10', middle at 20', and inside 30 feet behind the boards. This should set up a upside down bell shape to allow baits to pass over when bringing in from the outside.

Releasing a board:
-We use a yellow clip (cant remember the OR #) on the front and a red clip with a nipple on the back. When setting the board be sure that the line is put behind the nipple in the red pinch pad. When we take a hit on the board we give a gentle pop on the rod to pull the line out of the front clip. Keep tension on the line at all times without reeling, allowing the board to fall back a couple feet. Walk to opposite side of boat and begin reeling in.

This has worked well for us. It takes some practice and I am sure you will tweek your method to what works for you. 

Good luck and dont give up on them too ealry. Offshore has greatly increased our deep freezer inventory!


----------



## Hot Bite (Aug 25, 2012)

If we are running cranks or others that float, you can just let the inside boards free spool back behind the fish. If running inline weights running them staggered ( like the previous post) is the way to go. The little white bass tend to screw us up though ( they don't pull the board back enough). Two ounce weights will help make the process easy as the line will be at a steeper angle.


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

msujberry said:


> Here are a few tips that have worked for me:
> 
> First set your outside lines shallower than the inside. For example if fishing 3 boards set the outside one at 10', middle at 20', and inside 30 feet behind the boards. This should set up a upside down bell shape to allow baits to pass over when bringing in from the outside.
> 
> ...


 This is almost exactly the way I run the "OffShores" but I haven't tried it with tattle flags. Not sure how that would go.
CrashAxe


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Sometimes it matters what depth the fish are holding and those that are actually hitting.

I've run 3 boards by myself and 8 boards with others onboard. In most cases, I'm running all baits at a pre-set depth, targeting fish at that depth. In that case, all lines are run the same distance behind the boards, rather a weight is attached or not.

What I've always done and those that I've fished with, is to immediately let the other boards float back. Once all the boards are behind the outside board with the fish on, I exchange the rods drifting back forward in the rod holders, going over the top of the line with the fish on. Reel in the fish and click the other reels and stop the line out. The fish can be reeled to the back of the boat and netted with no interference from other lines or boards. Reset that rod and it now becomes the inside board. In cases where I'm fishing a considerable distance behind the boards, I let the other boards float back a little further.

As a primarily night time fisherman, this is easily completed in the pitch black dark. We've done this with snap weights as heavy as 4oz with no problems. IF.......... there is an issue, its usually because the person with the rod and the fish, starts cranking it in to quickly in a hurry.

However I have to admit, this is not done with tattle tale flags. Never seen the need in them.


----------



## Hot Bite (Aug 25, 2012)

ENCORE said:


> Sometimes it matters what depth the fish are holding and those that are actually hitting.
> 
> I've run 3 boards by myself and 8 boards with others onboard. In most cases, I'm running all baits at a pre-set depth, targeting fish at that depth. In that case, all lines are run the same distance behind the boards, rather a weight is attached or not.
> 
> ...


If you are fishing a sinking presentation even remotely close to the bottom of the lake, it will be dragging and picking up zeebs if you free spool them back. Oh how I miss Hubbard Lake....easy breezy....no junk fish, no floating weeds,suspended 28 feet down in 65 FOW..... just troll ,relax, and reel in walleye.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Hot Bite said:


> If you are fishing a sinking presentation even remotely close to the bottom of the lake, it will be dragging and picking up zeebs if you free spool them back. Oh how I miss Hubbard Lake....easy breezy....no junk fish, no floating weeds,suspended 28 feet down in 65 FOW..... just troll ,relax, and reel in walleye.


Who fishes the bottom at night.....


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

CrashAxe said:


> This is almost exactly the way I run the "OffShores" but I haven't tried it with tattle flags. Not sure how that would go.
> CrashAxe


We do it with tattle flags, works primo. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i use tattle tale flag i don't see how they would make a difference.go to the other side of the boat pop it loose ,wait for it to slide back to behind boat ,reel in.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Some things will be different if its rough.....


----------

